# 2017 Iowa GTG



## hoskvarna (Jan 12, 2017)

The date is set for April 21-22


----------



## longbowch (Jan 13, 2017)

Maybe I can make this one. I'll check the calendar.


----------



## hunter72 (Jan 13, 2017)

Hope Its dry this year.


----------



## svk (Jan 13, 2017)

That Saturday is a tough day as that's the date my dad passed so it's normally spent with family. 

Hoping to be there Friday provided I don't get shanghai'ed into anything at work (like I did last year).


----------



## Philbert (Jan 13, 2017)

Checked the weather forecast?
Look forward to seeing the new building!

Philbert


----------



## damifino (Jan 14, 2017)

Where in Iowa?


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 14, 2017)

Addy is 3507 v Ave,Chelsea, Iowa 52215


Sent from Hoskvarna hills


----------



## SeMoTony (Jan 14, 2017)

hoskvarna said:


> The date is set for April 21-22


Breakdown of vehicle 3 days prior to Tennessee GTG should B fixed by then. Looking forward to bucket list item removeal (-;


----------



## Philbert (Jan 14, 2017)

damifino said:


> Where in Iowa?





Philbert


----------



## heimannm (Jan 14, 2017)

Last two were rainy so we are confidently forecasting a beautiful day for 2017.

Some folks went out cutting in spite of the rain last year, two years ago there were several stuck vehicles.

I will note this on my calendar and start planning now.

2014 was nice; big wood, little wood, testing chaps, and everything in between...







Mark


----------



## longbowch (Jan 15, 2017)

Philbert said:


> Philbert




LMAO!


----------



## CoreyB (Jan 15, 2017)

Subbed. I would love to make it.


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 15, 2017)

If u can I'll have u bring some coffee with. 
When it gets closer I check see what u have. 


Sent from Hoskvarna hills


----------



## heimannm (Jan 16, 2017)

2015 was somewhat cold and rainy but in spite of that we made a mess of the wood.

























Mark


----------



## heimannm (Jan 16, 2017)

2016 was even more rain and cold, only a few brave souls ventured out to cut, we did enjoy the warmth and fellowship of the garage that day and got Mark Hosky started with some tools after the fire that took his building and possessions earlier in the year. Mark Hosky on the right, little Chet on the left in the building that was not damaged.




Wish I had thought about getting some photos of Lumberjackchef with his gazebo set up and carving away in the rain all day.

Can't wait to see the new and improved shop and all Mark's new stuff neatly arrayed!

Mark


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 17, 2017)

Date duly noted. Will be there if I can. I missed not making it last year.


----------



## heimannm (Jan 18, 2017)

I may even bring a lime green saw or two along.







Mark


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 18, 2017)

I'll try to have this one goin too. @Modified Mark will like. 













Sent from Hoskvarna hills


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 18, 2017)

heimannm said:


> I may even bring a lime green saw or two along.
> 
> View attachment 551900
> 
> ...



And I might bring a ole yeller one or two!


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 18, 2017)

hoskvarna said:


> I'll try to have this one goin too. @Modified Mark will like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Easy one to do, get er going and we'll give it a whirl!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Jan 19, 2017)

Made it down last year for the first time in 2 years. As of now I should be able to make it. And I'll try to sort out the carb issues on the PM 700 and rebuild the carb on the Super 250 before then.


----------



## jra1100 (Jan 21, 2017)

Will be there if there isn't a war declared by then. The bakery is closed, but maaybee I can get Susan to make some cinnamon rolls or something along those lines. Mark, I'm holding ya to the weather forecast. Any pics of the new building?


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 21, 2017)

Here ya go 













Sent from Hoskvarna hills


----------



## jra1100 (Jan 23, 2017)

Wow, that looks nice. JR


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 24, 2017)

Got heat now too


Sent from Hoskvarna hills


----------



## svk (Jan 25, 2017)

I gotta get down there!!


----------



## 67L36Driver (Jan 25, 2017)

hoskvarna said:


> Got heat now too
> 
> 
> Sent from Hoskvarna hills



Yes! 

We can keep Blondie warm and dry.

You do NOT! want her cold and wet. Hard to get along with, she is.[emoji20]


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 25, 2017)

67L36Driver said:


> Yes!
> 
> We can keep Blondie warm and dry.
> 
> You do NOT! want her cold and wet. Hard to get along with, she is.[emoji20]



It seems Blondie and I have something in common.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 25, 2017)

I was just informed this date is the weekend before my youngest daughters collage graduation, which is going to involve travel and a long weekend.

I'm not so sure I will be able to pull off two long weekends in a row. It will depend on work situation at the time. We will see.

On the bright side no matter how it turns out, I have no more kids to help get through school!


----------



## heimannm (Jan 25, 2017)

That Modified Mark is a "glass half full" sort of fellow...


----------



## Philbert (Jan 25, 2017)

Open house at the McCulloch museum this year? Maybe serve 'chainsaw' themed food, such as:
_Mac_ and cheese,
handfuls of _chips_,
a variety of _grains_,
assorted _nuts,
grinders,_
and maybe guide folks to an open_ bar_?

Philbert


----------



## nstueve (Jan 25, 2017)

Well crap... I'm going to start a rumor that NY GTG is on the 30th then...

@timestandingstihl this benefits us! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Jan 25, 2017)

heimannm said:


> View attachment 550892



That might be me with the "Nate" hat on... I'll have to find that hat... made it so easy for people to say, "hi Nate" to me! LOL.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Jan 26, 2017)

Suppose I'll have to get 4 bags of bacon-flavored cheese curds this time instead of 2 last year.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jan 29, 2017)

heimannm said:


> I may even bring a lime green saw or two along.
> 
> View attachment 551900
> 
> ...


Mark, if you bring that one, then I may have no choice but to bring my "new" Poulan 4000.






Would that be OK?


----------



## heimannm (Jan 29, 2017)

I do plan to be home on Friday and will do my best to have the shop cleaned up and some interesting things to look at.

Not sure what we'll have for eats.

Mark


----------



## CoreyB (Jan 30, 2017)

hoskvarna said:


> The date is set for April 21-22


Got a Question If I can talk the boss into footing the bill can I come as a Vendor? Can Bring some Husqvarna Saws and Axes ect.


----------



## JimMorrison (Jan 30, 2017)

hoskvarna said:


> Here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jan 30, 2017)

heimannm said:


> I do plan to be home on Friday and will do my best to have the shop cleaned up and some interesting things to look at.
> 
> Not sure what we'll have for eats.
> 
> Mark


If we can somehow convince Ronaldo to be there, food will not be a problem. He's the best cook withing 500 miles.


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 30, 2017)

CoreyB said:


> Got a Question If I can talk the boss into footing the bill can I come as a Vendor? Can Bring some Husqvarna Saws and Axes ect.



I don't have a problem with it. 
We've had a dolmar dealer come few yrs ago. 
He said he wasn't coming back, but he thought he could sell a bunch of saws. 
That was the mindset he had. 
Will leave that up to you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jan 30, 2017)

hoskvarna said:


> I don't have a problem with it.
> We've had a dolmar dealer come few yrs ago.
> He said he wasn't coming back, but he thought he could sell a bunch of saws.
> That was the mindset he had.
> ...


I recall that dealer. I doubt that he sold very many (if any) Dolmar or Makita saws at the meeting, but he did buy several of us some pretty good cold beer. I recall it was Leinenkugel.


----------



## CoreyB (Jan 30, 2017)

hoskvarna said:


> I don't have a problem with it.
> We've had a dolmar dealer come few yrs ago.
> He said he wasn't coming back, but he thought he could sell a bunch of saws.
> That was the mindset he had.
> ...


I wouldn't expect to sell anything just see if the boss will help with the expense as a advertising/ we are in the business kind of thing.


----------



## svk (Jan 30, 2017)

CoreyB said:


> I wouldn't expect to sell anything just see if the boss will help with the expense as a advertising/ we are in the business kind of thing.


If you are going through the trouble of doing demos you may as well bring a few of the more popular models along in case folks want to buy.


----------



## CoreyB (Jan 30, 2017)

Ya I got a 562 xpg and 550 and 465 I would bring maybe a 555 545 I also have some big saws I could bring but doubt anyone would want one 372, 576, 395


----------



## CoreyB (Jan 30, 2017)

If I do come in will bring coffee though. Lol


----------



## svk (Jan 30, 2017)

If you have them priced to move I would think they would go. I was only at the GTG for a couple hours last year and saw several saws change hands.


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 30, 2017)

Wood Doctor said:


> I recall that dealer. I doubt that he sold very many (if any) Dolmar or Makita saws at the meeting, but he did buy several of us some pretty good cold beer. I recall it was Leinenkugel.



Don't think that was him. 
I think that was Boyds saw shop in Minn. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## svk (Jan 30, 2017)

hoskvarna said:


> Don't think that was him.
> I think that was Boyds saw shop in Minn.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


We'd love to claim Boyd as one of our own but unfortunately he's across the river in Wisconsin. 

I bought my Dolmar from him and he's a good dude.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 30, 2017)

'_Vendors_' = '_swag_'?

I love when vendors and reps show up. Gives them a chance to show off their stuff to groupies, and gives us a chance to ask questions, and maybe demo stuff. Should be 'win-win'!

Philbert


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 31, 2017)

We have scheduled our Open House for Apr 8th (seeing Easter has the next weekend). Should be part of the Northern Invasion this year! Leinies and cheese for all!


----------



## Ronaldo (Feb 1, 2017)

CoreyB said:


> Ya I got a 562 xpg and 550 and 465 I would bring maybe a 555 545 I also have some big saws I could bring but doubt anyone would want one 372, 576, 395


Bring what you can, never know who might be looking for a big saw at the time. Or a small saw....just never know. Be glad to have you come in whatever form you can....especially if you bring coffee!


----------



## Mike Gott (Feb 1, 2017)

hoskvarna said:


> Don't think that was him.
> I think that was Boyds saw shop in Minn.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Hey Mark is there any of those race cants left from a few years a go? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Feb 1, 2017)

Mike Gott said:


> Hey Mark is there any of those race cants left from a few years a go?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I think there is 2or3. 
If we need more maybe Virgil could saw us some more?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mike Gott (Feb 1, 2017)

hoskvarna said:


> I think there is 2or3.
> If we need more maybe Virgil could saw us some more?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Ok, just a thought, I'm sure if the weathers descent they'll be people wanting to race


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bassattacker (Feb 8, 2017)

I'm from Gilbertville, IA. Left home when I was 17 to join the Army. Where exactly is the GTG and what is it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Gott (Feb 8, 2017)

bassattacker said:


> I'm from Gilbertville, IA. Left home when I was 17 to join the Army. Where exactly is the GTG and what is it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



A bunch of people get together to solve world problems, play with chainsaws, eat, talk chainsaws, eat some more, solve more problems, maybe play with more saws........ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk (Feb 8, 2017)

Mike Gott said:


> A bunch of people get together to solve world problems, play with chainsaws, eat, talk chainsaws, eat some more, solve more problems, maybe play with more saws........
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like he said, but with more emphasis on eating.


----------



## hoskvarna (Feb 8, 2017)

bassattacker said:


> I'm from Gilbertville, IA. Left home when I was 17 to join the Army. Where exactly is the GTG and what is it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Address is on page 1. 
Hopefully you can make it. 
Some come on Friday just to hang out and tinker on saws and chains. 

Most activities are on Saturday. 


Sent from Hoskvarna Hills


----------



## 67L36Driver (Feb 8, 2017)

Picture forty guys with two hundred chainsaws in a pasture with lots and lots of big logs. Running saws, racing saws, selling saws and parts, trading saws and parts.
Then there is pot luck buffet an coffee.[emoji108]
Oh, and desert. Yes desert!

But no rain. Never rains. Nope.


----------



## Ronaldo (Feb 10, 2017)

Got a 2152 in need of some parts. Tank assembly, base plate under the carb, filter base(piece between air filter and carb) and the top cover. If anyone that is coming to the GTG has anything, I'd be interested.












Sent from my Z832 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert (Feb 10, 2017)

Philbert


----------



## olyman (Feb 13, 2017)

Ronaldo said:


> Got a 2152 in need of some parts. Tank assembly, base plate under the carb, filter base(piece between air filter and carb) and the top cover. If anyone that is coming to the GTG has anything, I'd be interested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeeeeouchhhhh!!!


----------



## Ronaldo (Feb 13, 2017)

Mark and I have been getting wood up for the GTG this morning. Some big Cottonwoods for race cants and Oak from the edges of fields. I ran every saw I own this morning....dropping and trimming, etc. Getting too soft in the hayfield, so will need to quit for today. I ran a ported 288XP that we acquired from Dodgegeeks and WOW, I like it!!!! Pictures will be along shortly.


----------



## Ronaldo (Feb 13, 2017)

Sent from my Z832 using Tapatalk


----------



## olyman (Feb 14, 2017)

Ronaldo said:


> Sent from my Z832 using Tapatalk


poor pup..dragging all that brush,,then didn't get enough to eat at dinner,,then had to work hard all afternoon.....................


----------



## Philbert (Feb 14, 2017)

Biggest dawg I've seen on a saw. . .

Philbert


----------



## Ronaldo (Feb 14, 2017)

Yep, poor, poor dawg/dog. She is some kind of abused, as most of you know! 

Sent from my Z832 using Tapatalk


----------



## MillerModSaws (Feb 14, 2017)

Hope I can make it boys. I was one of the idiots having fun in the rain last year. Lol.


----------



## hoskvarna (Feb 14, 2017)

MillerModSaws said:


> Hope I can make it boys. I was one of the idiots having fun in the rain last year. Lol.



Good evening buddy. 
Hopefully you can. 


Sent from Hoskvarna Hills


----------



## Mike Gott (Feb 14, 2017)

MillerModSaws said:


> Hope I can make it boys. I was one of the idiots having fun in the rain last year. Lol.



There was a few of us idiots playing in the rain if I remember right.... Manley, Hedgerow, you, myself is what I remember off the top of my head. Good times for sure! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MillerModSaws (Feb 14, 2017)

I got proof on Matt. Lol.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Feb 15, 2017)

I ran two saws last year. My Mighty Mite and the MS880.
First time for large log for the 880. Got the carb adjusted.[emoji108]


----------



## SeMoTony (Feb 16, 2017)

I hope to make it. Bucket list item. Vehicle trouble kept me from Tennessee last December. Fixed now, running well. I am on lookout for oem 064 cylinder if any one has one to bring. 1st GTG crossed fingers.


----------



## happysaws (Mar 2, 2017)

Is there an entry fee?


----------



## Ronaldo (Mar 2, 2017)

happysaws said:


> Is there an entry fee?


No entry fee at all. We may ask for help with some breakfast items if you are here early for the grub.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Mar 3, 2017)

Ronaldo said:


> No entry fee at all. We may ask for help with some breakfast items if you are here early for the grub.


If you are helping to cook the grub, I will be there for the grub. Nobody cooks a better breakfast than Ronaldo. His cooking skills are a product of years of experience coupled with the skill of a master.


----------



## Ronaldo (Mar 3, 2017)

Wood Doctor said:


> If you are helping to cook the grub, I will be there for the grub. Nobody cooks a better breakfast than Ronaldo. His cooking skills are a product of years of experience coupled with the skill of a master.


Thanks, but brother Mark actually has done more of the master cooking at these GTG's than I have.


----------



## Ronaldo (Mar 14, 2017)

Got a couple more logs up this morning to cut on. A tall Red Oak that was leaning out over a hay field and a blow down White Oak.






24 inch bar on the 371.








Sent from my Z832 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk (Mar 14, 2017)

Kinda cheating with that big tractor lol.


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 14, 2017)

svk said:


> Kinda cheating with that big tractor lol.



Heck no!!!!!!


----------



## Ronaldo (Mar 14, 2017)

I'll take any advantage I can get. 

Sent from my Z832 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk (Mar 14, 2017)

Hey do you guys still have those Leveraxes?


----------



## Ronaldo (Mar 14, 2017)

svk said:


> Hey do you guys still have those Leveraxes?


We sure do. With all the sunshine and nice weather we're going to have this year..... maybe guys will have the opportunity to give em a try. 

Sent from my Z832 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 14, 2017)

Yes I do. I will get them out this year then send them back with some one or if you make it take them home with you. 


Sent from Hoskvarna Hills


----------



## svk (Mar 14, 2017)

Sounds good! 

As long as we know where they are going feel free to lend them out as well. I still have the spare handle here if it's ever needed.

Edit: we were typing at the same time. I can take them or feel free to hold on to them.


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 14, 2017)

Will do 


Sent from Hoskvarna Hills


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 14, 2017)

We are about a month away from gtg, lets start a list so we can plan some. 
Hoskvarna 


Sent from Hoskvarna Hills


----------



## svk (Mar 14, 2017)

hoskvarna said:


> We are about a month away from gtg, lets start a list so we can plan some.


Hoskvarna
SVK (friday only)


----------



## Mike Gott (Mar 14, 2017)

svk said:


> Hoskvarna
> SVK (friday only)



MG2186


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olyman (Mar 15, 2017)

svk said:


> Hoskvarna
> SVK (friday only)


ooohh man...what time you leaving Friday??


----------



## svk (Mar 15, 2017)

olyman said:


> ooohh man...what time you leaving Friday??


Not sure. Planning to stop and see the other Mark in Dike on the way home. Unfortunately I have to coach on Saturday and I already missed one of our games due to spring break.


----------



## olyman (Mar 15, 2017)

svk said:


> Not sure. Planning to stop and see the other Mark in Dyke on the way home. Unfortunately I have to coach on Saturday and I already missed one of our games due to spring break.


Dike.. have done only sats before.. but me understand.. spidey sounds like hes making it this year.......if I know what time you get to marks,, id meet you there,, as that's only 25 minutes from me........


----------



## svk (Mar 15, 2017)

Darn, I am going to miss the main saw running shindig AND whitespider???? Just my luck!!


----------



## olyman (Mar 15, 2017)

svk said:


> Darn, I am going to miss the main saw running shindig AND whitespider???? Just my luck!!


need to ask wife and kids for severe mercy,,then come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## svk (Mar 15, 2017)

olyman said:


> need to ask wife and kids for severe mercy,,then come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Lol. 

I volunteered to coach so it's all me. 

I just don't understand why every saw thing has a conflict!!!!! Last year I missed one due to my daughters birthday and had to leave the saw races early because it was my anniversary!!!


----------



## olyman (Mar 16, 2017)

I volunteered to coach so it's all me. 

I just don't understand why every saw thing has a conflict!!!!! Last year I missed one due to my daughters birthday and had to leave the saw races early because it was my anniversary!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Mar 16, 2017)

Got Friday off from work so I'll be there Friday and Saturday. Also have a couple of saws from the project pile I'm looking to get rid of but I need to go through the pile.


----------



## Philbert (Mar 16, 2017)

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> Also have a couple of saws from the project pile I'm looking to get rid of but I need to go through the pile.


Anything in the 70 cc range?

Philbert


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 16, 2017)

Any body know how to keep list updated?


Sent from Hoskvarna Hills


----------



## svk (Mar 16, 2017)

Hoskvarna
Ronaldo
SVK (Friday only)
MG2186
Olyman
THE Inimitable Whitespider
GrizzlyAdams86


----------



## 67L36Driver (Mar 17, 2017)

svk said:


> Hoskvarna
> Ronaldo
> SVK (Friday only)
> MG2186
> ...



Check on Jim.


----------



## TALLGUY (Mar 17, 2017)

Hoskvarna
Ronaldo
SVK (Friday only)
MG2186
Olyman
THE Inimitable Whitespider
GrizzlyAdams86
Carl & Blondie
Check on Jim
TALLGUY


----------



## olyman (Mar 17, 2017)

TALLGUY said:


> Hoskvarna
> Ronaldo
> SVK (Friday only)
> MG2186
> ...


whos this tallguy fella????


----------



## Wood Doctor (Mar 17, 2017)

olyman said:


> whos this tallguy fella????


He's the guy that usually uses a saw with no less than a 36" bar. Some say it's the only way he can reach down far enough to cut logs lying on the ground while he's standing up.


----------



## olyman (Mar 17, 2017)

Wood Doctor said:


> He's the guy that usually uses a saw with no less than a 36" bar. Some say it's the only way he can reach down far enough to cut logs lying on the ground while he's standing up.


----------



## TALLGUY (Mar 17, 2017)

Edwin just remember that during the Mighty might races. Carl, struggle and I never have gotten to put our Mighty Mights head to head. We were rained out last year. Maybe a few more want to blow the dust off their MM and join the fun.


----------



## olyman (Mar 17, 2017)

TALLGUY said:


> Edwin just remember that during the Mighty might races. Carl, struggle and I never have gotten to put our Mighty Mights head to head. We were rained out last year. Maybe a few more want to blow the dust off their MM and join the fun.


last year...rain?????????????????????????????????? do tell.....


----------



## svk (Mar 17, 2017)

olyman said:


> whos this tallguy fella????


The guy cooking breakfast last year that was hunched over to fit in Mark's garage.

The only guy who made hedgerow look short.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Mar 17, 2017)

Philbert said:


> Anything in the 70 cc range?
> 
> Philbert


If a Poluan 3400 is, just that. Also have a running (I'll double check) Husky 61 that would be a good candidate for a 272 piston & jug swap. The 61 comes with a parts saw.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Mar 17, 2017)

olyman said:


> whos this tallguy fella????



My assistant Remington Logmaster starter helper fella.[emoji106]


----------



## wendell (Mar 29, 2017)

Dang, I have to be in Minneapolis that weekend so going to miss again this year.


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 29, 2017)

Where is your priorities Wendell?
Lol
Life gets in the way sometimes. 


Sent from Hoskvarna Hills


----------



## wendell (Mar 29, 2017)

hoskvarna said:


> Where is your priorities Wendell?
> Lol
> Life gets in the way sometimes.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately


----------



## heimannm (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## hunter72 (Apr 3, 2017)

I am going to try and make it this year also. Was there last year on Friday early and left that Poulan 33 for you or Modified Mark who ever can enjoy it. I will bring some more deer sausage and bread for snacks. Some saws if I can ?
John


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 3, 2017)

TALLGUY said:


> Hoskvarna
> Ronaldo
> SVK (Friday only)
> MG2186
> ...


Hunter72


----------



## heimannm (Apr 3, 2017)

Hoskvarna
Ronaldo
SVK (Friday only)
MG2186
Olyman
THE Inimitable Whitespider
GrizzlyAdams86
Carl & Blondie
Check on Jim
TALLGUY
Hunter72
heimannm


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 4, 2017)

heimannm said:


> View attachment 569061


yep that's wendell!


----------



## crabby cooter (Apr 5, 2017)

Hoskvarna
Ronaldo
SVK (Friday only)
MG2186
Olyman
THE Inimitable Whitespider
GrizzlyAdams86
Carl & Blondie
Check on Jim
TALLGUY
Hunter72
heimannm
tree monkey


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 5, 2017)

heimannm said:


> View attachment 569061



Belt AND suspenders were prudent!


----------



## heimannm (Apr 8, 2017)

Mark/Ron - can you PM me with some contact details for the fellow with the Lucas Mill? I have a neighbor building a new house and has a large quantity of logs he'd like to have sawn for a mantle and trim for the house.

Mark


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 8, 2017)

Will do 


Sent from Hoskvarna Hills


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 15, 2017)

Milling some Cottonwood cants for next weekend. The last pics are of the Handicap cant. Smaller saws on the one end........















Sent from my Z832 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 15, 2017)

Some more pics 













Here's your cants guys 
[



IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170416/941eed1e4f4369e220d34f310f7abe57.jpg[/IMG]


Sent from Hoskvarna Hills


----------



## heimannm (Apr 15, 2017)

Stihlx8 - hope you will be there next week, I may have a job opportunity for you near Cedar Falls.

Mark


----------



## heimannm (Apr 15, 2017)

...and dibs on the small end...

Mark


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Apr 15, 2017)

Ronaldo said:


> The last pics are of the Handicap cant. Smaller saws on the one end........
> 
> Sent from my Z832 using Tapatalk


So that would be the Husky chainsaw ends.


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 15, 2017)

GM_Grimmy said:


> So that would be the Husky chainsaw ends.


You and your imagination..... 

Sent from my Z832 using Tapatalk


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Apr 15, 2017)

Ronaldo said:


> You and your imagination.....
> 
> Sent from my Z832 using Tapatalk


Just gotta keep you on your toes.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## stihlx8 (Apr 16, 2017)

heimannm said:


> Stihlx8 - hope you will be there next week, I may have a job opportunity for you near Cedar Falls.
> 
> Mark


Sure will be. Got couple of old Macs for you to look at. 28" is absolute max width Of cut if that is wide enough.


----------



## stihlx8 (Apr 16, 2017)

If anybody has any older small Remington's for sale I might be interested bring to gtg.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 16, 2017)

stihlx8 said:


> If anybody has any older small Remington's for sale I might be interested bring to gtg.



Narrow that down a tad. "Older & small".

SL-16?




John Deere 15?


----------



## stihlx8 (Apr 16, 2017)

Both qualify. Love that green variety too that is one beautiful saw. Anything in between. Looking to expand Remy collection some.


----------



## svk (Apr 16, 2017)

@struggle 

Do you still have that little M36/M361 Jonsered from last year? If so does it have the 3/8" bar?


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 16, 2017)

svk said:


> @struggle
> 
> Do you still have that little M36/M361 Jonsered from last year? If so does it have the 3/8" bar?



You need a bar for one of those? I have some and its looking like I might be there Saturday.


----------



## svk (Apr 16, 2017)

My neighbor needs a 14" A064 pattern bar for 3/8 low pro for his electric saw. He is price conscious though and the ones on eBay are too rich for his blood.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 16, 2017)

svk said:


> My neighbor needs a 14" A064 pattern bar for 3/8 low pro for his electric saw. He is price conscious though and the ones on eBay are too rich for his blood.



I forget the number of them but I know there for those little saws like you listed. I'll look and see what they are. Free is cheap right?


----------



## svk (Apr 16, 2017)

Modifiedmark said:


> I forget the number of them but I know there for those little saws like you listed. I'll look and see what they are. Free is cheap right?


Yeah that would work


----------



## struggle (Apr 17, 2017)

svk said:


> @struggle
> 
> Do you still have that little M36/M361 Jonsered from last year? If so does it have the 3/8" bar?



I'm not sure what it has. I'll check this evening. Is there anyone wanting to purchase a complete mall 7H with scratcher chain has compression haven't touched it or any other saws?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 17, 2017)

Pretty much set up. 
Got some beech and muscle wood coming Friday. 










15 up on blocks. 


Sent from Hoskvarna Hills


----------



## heimannm (Apr 17, 2017)

Weather report looks promising. Going to be a very busy week, hope I find time to put a few saws in the truck.

Mark


----------



## struggle (Apr 17, 2017)

It's not looking good for me to make it. Working full time in auto repair shop then. One home to work on small engines for others and grinding out stumps and tree removal as well. Ugh!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 18, 2017)

struggle said:


> It's not looking good for me to make it. Working full time in auto repair shop then. One home to work on small engines for others and grinding out stumps and tree removal as well. Ugh!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like work is getting in the way of me attending too. Not to worry tho-the Burnett Dairy care package will be sent with Adam and Derrick!


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 18, 2017)

WetGunPowder said:


> Looks like work is getting in the way of me attending too. Not to worry tho-the Burnett Dairy care package will be sent with Adam and Derrick!


Appreciate that GREATLY! And I know I'm not alone there. 

Sent from my Z832 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 18, 2017)

Don't forget to bring camp chairs 


Sent from Hoskvarna Hills


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Apr 18, 2017)

So far I got 3 saws I'm looking to thin from the fleet, have descriptions for now, I'll post some pictures on Thursday. Here's the saws:

Husky 61: Was thinking of doing a 272 conversion on it, don't use enough to keep around anymore. Runs, older white top, working Swede-O-Matic chainbrake, 20" 3/8 .058-ga Total bar comes with it, I'm trying to find a chain for it. Comes with a parts saw.
Poulan 3400: got at an auction a few years ago, haven't done anything with it after I got it to start and run a little. Needs new fuel line, filter, and carb kit for certain. 20" Winsor sprocket nose bar comes with it, no chain. Parts or Fix.
Sthil 019t: Another auction project saw, but this one has the single-adjustment carb on it. It did start but it ran like crap (I'm sure the carb is junk) otherwise the rest of the saw is in reasonably good shape. Has a OEM 12" or 14" 3/8 lo-pro bar. Parts or fix.


----------



## Philbert (Apr 18, 2017)

Sorry guys. Won't be able to make it this year. Have fun!

Philbert


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 18, 2017)

Philbert said:


> Sorry guys. Won't be able to make it this year. Have fun!
> 
> Philbert



Bummer!


----------



## TALLGUY (Apr 18, 2017)

Well we will have fun with out you all and post pictures to remind you you missed it. Especially the might mite races. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## svk (Apr 18, 2017)

Updated as I will now be in attendance on Saturday.

Hoskvarna
Ronaldo
SVK 
MG2186
Olyman
Whitespider
GrizzlyAdams86
Carl & Blondie
Check on Jim
TALLGUY
Hunter72
heimannm
tree monkey


----------



## heimannm (Apr 18, 2017)

Hey Tim - I would take a look at the 3400.

Mark


----------



## svk (Apr 18, 2017)

Weather looks pretty good besides a little wind. Go figure now that you have that beautiful shop for everyone to hunker down in!


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 18, 2017)

svk said:


> Weather looks pretty good besides a little wind. Go figure now that you have that beautiful shop for everyone to hunker down in!



A dry wind will be fine. 

I found that bar, its a 12". Yours if you want it. By this time tomorrow I'll know if I'm coming.


----------



## heimannm (Apr 18, 2017)

Philbert - what will I do with all these chains I've been saving up???

Mark


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 18, 2017)

Hey there mister modified Mark
You by chance wouldnt have a set of ringsor piston and rings for a Poulan 33would you?


----------



## svk (Apr 18, 2017)

Modifiedmark said:


> A dry wind will be fine.
> 
> I found that bar, its a 12". Yours if you want it. By this time tomorrow I'll know if I'm coming.


Sure, if you are coming that would be great.


----------



## svk (Apr 18, 2017)

heimannm said:


> Philbert - what will I do with all these chains I've been saving up???
> 
> Mark


I'd be happy to bring them back for him although it will be a few days after the GTG before I am back in MN.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 18, 2017)

hoskvarna said:


> Hey there mister modified Mark
> You by chance wouldnt have a set of ringsor piston and rings for a Poulan 33would you?



Off hand I don't know, I'll have to look. I don't remember the bore on those. If its 2 1/16 I probably have rings

You got the piston out already in case I need to match it up?


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 18, 2017)

Yes I do. 52.5 mm I think 


Sent from Hoskvarna Hills


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 18, 2017)

hoskvarna said:


> Yes I do. 52.5 mm I think
> 
> 
> Sent from Hoskvarna Hills




Don't be silly old american iron went by fractions and decibels. 2 1/16" bore. I got a box with some stuff I don't remember what all it was, might be one in there.

Was it a 33 or super 33?


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 18, 2017)

Super. 
I'll reset calipers and check again 


Sent from Hoskvarna Hills


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 18, 2017)

hoskvarna said:


> Super.
> I'll reset calipers and check again
> 
> 
> Sent from Hoskvarna Hills



Check the pin dia also as I think that got changed when it went to the super.


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 18, 2017)

Will do 


Sent from Hoskvarna Hills


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 18, 2017)

Write this down, I'm doing it now so I don't forget later.
Crank seals you need to get

FW side Dichtomatic 068091VM
PTO side, SKF 6105 and you need 2. There very small and easy to mangle so I suggest getting a extra one or two. LOL

I have had lot's of practice but still screw one up once in a while. Good thing there cheap.


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 19, 2017)

Mark 
2.06 bore 
1/2 x 1 3/4 wrist pin 


Sent from Hoskvarna Hills


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Apr 19, 2017)

heimannm said:


> Hey Tim - I would take a look at the 3400.
> 
> Mark


It's complete, shouldn't take much to get it going again if that is what you want to do. I think someone just put it on the shelf and forgot about it. I forgot to mention it doesn't have a chain brake (don't think that is a big deal). If you want I can include for free the worthless Oregon laminate banana-nose bar that was on it at the auction.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 19, 2017)

hoskvarna said:


> Mark
> 2.06 bore
> 1/2 x 1 3/4 wrist pin
> 
> ...



Found a bare piston but its not too great. I'll bring it along anyway.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 19, 2017)

Someone can update the list, and I talked to Cbfarmall, were both in.


----------



## svk (Apr 19, 2017)

Hoskvarna
Ronaldo
SVK
MG2186
Olyman
Whitespider
GrizzlyAdams86
Carl & Blondie
Check on Jim
TALLGUY
Hunter72
heimannm
tree monkey
Modified Mark
CBFarmall

I heard @Whitespider hasn't been heard from in a while. Not sure he's coming?


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 19, 2017)

svk said:


> Hoskvarna
> Ronaldo
> SVK
> MG2186
> ...



Note the change on Jim's status.[emoji108]


----------



## svk (Apr 19, 2017)

Hoskvarna
Ronaldo
SVK
MG2186
Olyman
Whitespider
GrizzlyAdams86
Carl & Blondie
Mo. Jim is aiming at it.
TALL-GUY
Hunter72
heimannm
tree monkey
Modified Mark
CBFarmall

I heard @Whitespider hasn't been heard from in a while. Not sure he's coming?

I thought @CoreyB and @MillerModSaws are coming too?


----------



## SeMoTony (Apr 19, 2017)

svk said:


> Hoskvarna
> Ronaldo
> SVK
> MG2186
> ...


----------



## cus_deluxe (Apr 20, 2017)

Looks like it should be a good group, several other names are on the list on the other site as well. Getting ready to pack the car up today, gonna leave early tomorrow morning, hopefully there by 3 or 4 pm.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 20, 2017)

Anyone interested in a Mall 12A powerhead? Let me know I can bring it along.


----------



## SeMoTony (Apr 20, 2017)

Modifiedmark said:


> Anyone interested in a Mall 12A powerhead? Let me know I can bring it along.


You know how this goes often; if ya bring it no interest. Leave it at the garage & 2 folks may want to look at it. No suggestion just what has been seen (-;


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Apr 20, 2017)

Philbert spoke up for the Husky 61, and heimannm is interested in the 3400. Did get the 3400 to start but now it needs a new starter rope too. Still have the 019t.


----------



## Philbert (Apr 20, 2017)

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> Philbert spoke up for the Husky 61, . . .


I was just trying to help make room in your truck for the trip, 'cause that's the kind of guy I am . . . .

Philbert


----------



## heimannm (Apr 20, 2017)

I have bottled water and a good selection of soft drinks in the truck.

No saws yet...

Mark


----------



## cus_deluxe (Apr 20, 2017)

gettin the wagon ready


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 20, 2017)

cus_deluxe said:


> View attachment 574213
> gettin the wagon ready



What do you do about the gasoline smell?

I've been trash bagging each saw in our van. Kind if a bother but can't stand the oder.


----------



## cus_deluxe (Apr 20, 2017)

67L36Driver said:


> What do you do about the gasoline smell?
> 
> I've been trash bagging each saw in our van. Kind if a bother but can't stand the oder.


I just drain em and run em dry, then its chainsaw smell instead of just gas smell if that makes sense haha.


----------



## svk (Apr 20, 2017)

heimannm said:


> I have bottled water and a good selection of soft drinks in the truck.
> 
> No saws yet...
> 
> Mark


SP125.........PM850.....


----------



## svk (Apr 20, 2017)

67L36Driver said:


> What do you do about the gasoline smell?
> 
> I've been trash bagging each saw in our van. Kind if a bother but can't stand the oder.


I know which saws leak and drain those then let them sit with the fuel cap open for awhile. The newer saws generally don't leak unless they are completely full.


----------



## Philbert (Apr 20, 2017)

Roof rack (e.g Yakima Rocket Box)



Philbert


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 21, 2017)

Not wanting to waist time filling and starting dry saws at the GTG I'll just have to baggie each one.[emoji849]

Kind of a PITA but I save stress on my aged joints and tendons.[emoji37]

Mark and Chris have the best setup with the enclosed trailer w/roll out shelf.[emoji108]


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 21, 2017)

On another note; I've never attended a 'safety meeting' so please point out the dos and donts.
I. E. Someone take notes for me Friday.[emoji6]


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 21, 2017)

Here's the sign to look for. 
For all newbies and ones with bad memories or poor gps. Lol 


Sent from Hoskvarna Hills


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 21, 2017)

Address one more time: 3507 V Ave Chelsea, IA 52215. Word of warning too, GPS devices have not always been great at finding this location with accuracy. 

Sent from my Z832 using Tapatalk


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Apr 21, 2017)

MapQuest tells me to turn south instead of north.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 21, 2017)

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> MapQuest tells me to turn south instead of north.


 Use your best judgment. Maybe we'll see you later


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 21, 2017)

Did anyone ever confirm if Mo Jim is going to make it?


----------



## stihlx8 (Apr 21, 2017)

headed out I got so much s*** you would think I was moving


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 21, 2017)

Modifiedmark said:


> Did anyone ever confirm if Mo Jim is going to make it?



He won't be coming. [emoji20]

Allowed as he isn't up to it health wise.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 21, 2017)

67L36Driver said:


> He won't be coming. [emoji20]
> 
> Allowed as he isn't up to it health wise.


Gotcha, I understand, but dissapointed a bit


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 21, 2017)

We have a view of Iowa city in our rear view mirror.


----------



## svk (Apr 21, 2017)

On my way. Already heavier one saw than when I left home. I'll hopefully be unloading one and a half of them in the morning. 

Stopping at the Mac Museum on my way, I'll see you guys later tonight.


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 22, 2017)

hope everyone is having fun.


----------



## struggle (Apr 22, 2017)

Wish I was there I feel like I'm being watched though as I work






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk (Apr 22, 2017)

The only thing better than the weather and food was the people. 

Thank you Mark, Ron, and families for another wonderful event! It was also great to connect with so many others. 

I didn't get many pictures but will sort through them later.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 22, 2017)

We had a wonderful time thanks to our hosts.

Weather was perfect.

[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 22, 2017)

Beautiful day for sawing and jawing!





















Sent from my Z832 using Tapatalk


----------



## hunter72 (Apr 22, 2017)

Great time, thank you Mark and Ron for the nice event. Nice getting to know you all have a safe return home.
May God be with you all


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Apr 22, 2017)

Thank you to our hosts and everyone who came for a good time this weekend.


----------



## heimannm (Apr 22, 2017)

Beautiful day, wonderful setting, great hosts (thanks again to Ron, Mark, & all the others that put in the hard work getting ready).

There were a few saws in attendance:































Mark


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## heimannm (Apr 22, 2017)

Good to see old friends and make new ones. We even cut some wood now and then.

Grizzly Adams 86 trimming up a log




Diesel Fitter and Olyman, that's a 100 cc 3400 in the background




CB Farmall cutting corners cutting cookies




AWOL putting Modified Mark's 91 sand cast Poulan 91 in a log, that saw was surprisingly strong and smooth.




Scarr52 getting some early morning nourishment




One of several highly technical discussions during the day, I think the theme of this one was "...we have the German surrounded, now what...?"




Modified Mark showing off the miracles of the Carter ND carburetor on his pristine Remington 775GB if I remember the saw correctly




Lunch was served










Too busy having fun to remember to take any more photos today.

Mark


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Apr 22, 2017)

The last bunch of pictures.


----------



## svk (Apr 23, 2017)

I'm not sure who made that creamed corn with bacon that was served at lunch but if they are willing to share the receipe I'd be eternally grateful. That stuff was out of this world good.


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 23, 2017)

thanks for all the pics guys. looks like an awesome GTG.


----------



## cus_deluxe (Apr 23, 2017)

Getting ready to leave the hotel, had a great time and met some great people. Thanks again the the host(s), looking forward to next year!


----------



## Philbert (Apr 23, 2017)

Looks like a great time. New building looks great too!

Thanks for the photos.

Philbert


----------



## rocketnorton (Apr 23, 2017)

farmer steve said:


> thanks for all the pics guys. looks like an awesome GTG.



+1


----------



## SeMoTony (Apr 23, 2017)

svk said:


> I'm not sure who made that creamed corn with bacon that was served at lunch but if they are willing to share the receipe I'd be eternally grateful. That stuff was out of this world good.


+1 Great eats company info. Many thanks to our hosts for this opportunity.


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 23, 2017)

svk said:


> I'm not sure who made that creamed corn with bacon that was served at lunch but if they are willing to share the receipe I'd be eternally grateful. That stuff was out of this world good.


Steve, talk with Mike (Homelite 410). Pretty sure that is his mixture of goodies. 

Sent from my Z832 using Tapatalk


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 23, 2017)

What a nice day we had for a GTG, like was said, thanks to our great host's and the others who were involved in making another spring Iowa GTG a great one.

It was nice to see old friends again and meet new ones. There is never enough time in the day to meet everyone and it seems there were some in attendance I would have liked to talk to more but never new who they were. To those folks, I'm sorry.

To Marks comments about that miracle Carter carb on the Remington, it is a miracle how it can take a nice saw like that and make run like crap then make it not run at all!!


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 23, 2017)

Some I took. 
















Today 









Sent from Hoskvarna Hills


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 23, 2017)

Nate helped clean up with bobcat. 

Anybody missin this 






Sent from Hoskvarna Hills


----------



## jra1100 (Apr 23, 2017)

I really wanted to make it, life intervened. Looks like the usual great time. Next year as Cub' fans used to say. JR


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 23, 2017)

Figured we had 60 or so in attendance. 
Great day, met new people and the regulars also. I'm glad the weather was perfect [emoji108] 


Sent from Hoskvarna Hills


----------



## redbull660 (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Apr 24, 2017)

Next time I'll have to bring 8-10 bags of cheese curds instead of 4. But the creamery in Ellsworth does ship if your interested: http://www.ellsworthcheese.com/


----------



## fossil (Apr 24, 2017)

Modifiedmark said:


> What a nice day we had for a GTG, like was said, thanks to our great host's and the others who were involved in making another spring Iowa GTG a great one.
> 
> It was nice to see old friends again and meet new ones. There is never enough time in the day to meet everyone and it seems there were some in attendance I would have liked to talk to more but never new who they were. To those folks, I'm sorry.
> 
> To Marks comments about that miracle Carter carb on the Remington, it is a miracle how it can take a nice saw like that and make run like crap then make it not run at all!!



That Remington bow is a beauty. Maybe that Carter carb kept it preserved. Looks like you guys had a great time.


----------



## fossil (Apr 24, 2017)

heimannm said:


> Good to see old friends and make new ones. We even cut some wood now and then.
> 
> Grizzly Adams 86 trimming up a log
> 
> ...



Nice pile of saws there Mark. I've never seen yellow paint go green like that though. ( I see you were spreading the good word with your 5400)


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 24, 2017)

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> Next time I'll have to bring 8-10 bags of cheese curds instead of 4. But the creamery in Ellsworth does ship if your interested: http://www.ellsworthcheese.com/


Any idea where my cooler ended up?


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 24, 2017)

WetGunPowder said:


> Any idea where my cooler ended up?



It was here then sunday morning it was gone, so I'm assuming it is on its way back. 


Sent from Hoskvarna Hills


----------



## rocketnorton (Apr 25, 2017)

fossil said:


> That Remington bow is a beauty. Maybe that Carter carb kept it preserved. Looks like you guys had a great time.



one preserved my s770 so well I sold it to a guy just wantin to look at it.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 25, 2017)

fossil said:


> That Remington bow is a beauty. Maybe that Carter carb kept it preserved. Looks like you guys had a great time.



I believe your probably spot on Tim. It is a excellent condition old saw and pretty rare being a gear drive factory bow version. I put the Tilly back on it yesterday and it runs great. It just bugs me that it's not original that way.


----------



## fossil (Apr 25, 2017)

rocketnorton said:


> one preserved my s770 so well I sold it to a guy just wantin to look at it.



Chainsaw Voyeur site?


----------



## fossil (Apr 25, 2017)

Modifiedmark said:


> I believe your probably spot on Tim. It is a excellent condition old saw and pretty rare being a gear drive factory bow version. I put the Tilly back on it yesterday and it runs great. It just bugs me that it's not original that way.



I know only too well from experience how stubborn and bull headed some engineers are. Back then they were "special".


----------



## stihlx8 (Apr 25, 2017)

Thanks for everyones interest in the sawmill. And especially if you helped. What a great GTG, great setting and great hosts.


----------



## rocketnorton (Apr 26, 2017)

fossil said:


> Chainsaw Voyeur site?



local guy, just wanted some old deco in his shop. sold him 4. likes newer stihls for work. and unimogs. has 3.


----------



## LiboHound03 (Apr 26, 2017)

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> Philbert spoke up for the Husky 61, and heimannm is interested in the 3400. Did get the 3400 to start but now it needs a new starter rope too. Still have the 019t.
> 
> View attachment 574200


Are you selling the 019t?


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 27, 2017)

Well, it looks like we got the timing right this year. Last weekends weather was about as perfect as one could ask for.....this coming weekend looks chilly, rainy and wet.
So I am very thankful for how the GTG weekend turned out!
It's always great to visit friends that haven't been seen in awhile and I met some new friends this year and was able to put faces to some AS names.
A big Thanks to all who came and contributed to the event!!!!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Apr 27, 2017)

LiboHound03 said:


> Are you selling the 019t?



Yes. It's just sitting around and I haven't done much with it since I got it a few years ago. It has the bad single adjustment carb that is shot, it does run but poorly. Getting rid of it as "parts or fix". Does have a 14" bar/chain and the plastic is in good shape. I'm not looking to get a lot for it so no reasonable offer refused or pay the shipping and it's yours. I'll get some more pictures of it later today.


----------



## LiboHound03 (Apr 27, 2017)

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> Yes. It's just sitting around and I haven't done much with it since I got it a few years ago. It has the bad single adjustment carb that is shot, it does run but poorly. Getting rid of it as "parts or fix". Does have a 14" bar/chain and the plastic is in good shape. I'm not looking to get a lot for it so no reasonable offer refused or pay the shipping and it's yours. I'll get some more pictures of it later today.


Just sent you a pm


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Apr 27, 2017)

Here's some pics of the 019. Only major thing cosmetically wrong are some pieces gone out of the muffler cover.


----------



## belgian (May 4, 2017)

It was my understanding there was nothing but corn fields in Iowa, so did not expect that scenery. Nice GTG setup, looked real nice and a lot of saws. 
I must find a way to attend at least one GTG with you fine folks one day.


----------



## olyman (May 4, 2017)

belgian said:


> It was my understanding there was nothing but corn fields in Iowa, so did not expect that scenery. Nice GTG setup, looked real nice and a lot of saws.
> I must find a way to attend at least one GTG with you fine folks one day.


LOTS of different scenery in Iowa!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Philbert (May 4, 2017)

belgian said:


> It was my understanding there was nothing but corn fields in Iowa . .


No, they also have soy, wheat, hay, . . . . 

Philbert


----------



## hoskvarna (May 4, 2017)

Where we are at they call it the Bohemian alps. 



Sent from Hoskvarna Hills


----------



## svk (May 30, 2017)

Happy birthday @hoskvarna !!!


----------



## hoskvarna (May 30, 2017)

svk said:


> Happy birthday @hoskvarna !!!



Thanks Steve 


Sent from Hoskvarna Hills


----------



## heimannm (Jun 25, 2017)

I was visiting an area in the Czech Republic called Bohemian Paradise, thought I would share some photos. The region look a bit different from the Hosky hills but there is some corn being grown in the level areas along with wheat, barley, rape seed, oats, and hops.

The hills are sandstone, trees are a mix of conifers and deciduous; beech, chestnut, some I don't recognize.

We did meet a fellow harvesting some firewood on our way in but I neglected to take any photos. The territory is very steep so they cut their logs into about 2 meter lengths and carry them out of the woods to a trailer, final bucking takes place later. Harvest is almost exclusively downhill for obvious reasons. His saw was too far up the hillside for me to go up and help him cut, I'm not sure we could have communicated well enough for that to work out anyway.


















This pile of logs was on our way out, there was a lot of evidence of trees being harvested along the major trails, it looks like most of the wood gets hauled out and used.




Mark


----------



## hoskvarna (Jun 25, 2017)

heimannm said:


> I was visiting an area in the Czech Republic called Bohemian Paradise, thought I would share some photos. The region look a bit different from the Hosky hills but there is some corn being grown in the level areas along with wheat, barley, rape seed, oats, and hops.
> 
> The hills are sandstone, trees are a mix of conifers and deciduous; beech, chestnut, some I don't recognize.
> 
> ...



Hi there Mr Mark 
Nice scenery. 


Sent from Hoskvarna Hills


----------



## olyman (Jun 25, 2017)

heimannm said:


> I was visiting an area in the Czech Republic called Bohemian Paradise, thought I would share some photos. The region look a bit different from the Hosky hills but there is some corn being grown in the level areas along with wheat, barley, rape seed, oats, and hops.
> 
> The hills are sandstone, trees are a mix of conifers and deciduous; beech, chestnut, some I don't recognize.
> 
> ...


youve gots to be the most traveled person in this whole forum..............and nice scenery......


----------



## Ronaldo (Jun 25, 2017)

Beautiful countryside. Thanks for sharing. 

Sent from my Z832 using Tapatalk


----------



## rocketnorton (Jun 26, 2017)

olyman said:


> youve gots to be the most traveled person in this whole forum..............and nice scenery......



ya, he gets around. there was another from aus. that did, too. think he's got new gig w/more hometime now. fortunate to have met both.


----------

